# What are Your Favorite Comic my Fellow Brothers and Sisters?



## FurryCrossOvers89 (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 4, 2018)

www.tamberlanecomic.com: Page 1


----------



## peachfaced (Jun 4, 2018)

lackadaisy.foxprints.com: Lackadaisy Introduction 1

I've admired Tracy Butler for ages.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 4, 2018)

Lackadaisy... yes, another good one.  And an old fave of mine:

diggercomic.com: Digger by Ursula Vernon » Archive » Digger


----------



## FrankieFlora (Jun 11, 2018)

Beastars by far, it's sooooo good, like a gritty Zootopia


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

"Fukuoka Academy" furaffinity link: www.furaffinity.net: Chapter 1 cover Art by Ashes_F Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------



## jffry890 (May 14, 2019)

Dragon's Burn but Slypon needs to get off his ass and add another page.  It's been a year.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 18, 2019)

"The Dog's Days of Summer"
"Across Thin Ice"
"Red Latern"


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 20, 2019)

Sandman
Strangers in Paradise
Shanda the Panda
Transmetropolitan
Heavy Metal


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 20, 2019)

Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal
Sinfest
Nichijou
Archie Comics
Bone
Calvin and Hobbes
Cerebus the Aardvark (until recently)


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

I do not know really, I mean...passed a lot of time since I actually read the pool or the tittle of the thread on the comic I was watching
It's been..2 years actually
It was about 2 girls, 1 has broke up with her bf and her friend helped her "forget" about it


----------

